
What happened to Magic Leap? - sixQuarks
I haven&#x27;t heard anything about them in awhile.
======
nunobrito
Only in the US you see a startup getting over 1300 million USD of investment
that is still working on their first product since 2010, and hasn't yet made a
public release.

From what it seems, they are doing internal events to figure out what they
should be doing. This basically sums up what they is happening there: "what he
really wants to do is make the stuff of his childhood become real. A robot
that can do Luke Skywalker’s surgery. A way to see day dreams all the time"
[https://www.wired.com/2016/04/went-inside-magic-leaps-
myster...](https://www.wired.com/2016/04/went-inside-magic-leaps-mysterious-
hq-heres-saw/)

------
tlb
[http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2017-07-11-so-what-
the...](http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2017-07-11-so-what-the-hell-is-
magic-leap-doing)

------
baalimago
I've tried it. It didn't work.

Or well it did, but so poorly that it's not worth the hassle. This was a
couple a years ago tho

~~~
sixQuarks
This is the first time I've heard a claim that it wasn't good. Everyone that
has tried it has apparently said it was awesome. How did you get a chance to
try it?

~~~
baalimago
Father in law bought one and as i was doing 3d modelling at the time he
thought that i could use it to manipulate the z axis easier so i got to set up
and borrow it for a while.

But the sensors were so off that i mostly spent time spasming my hand above
it.

Cool idea, no feasible applications

~~~
joshedly
I believe you are speaking about a leap motion rather than a magic leap. I
used to get the two product names confused also.

~~~
baalimago
oohhh..! Yes! Yes exactly..! My bad

~~~
sixQuarks
haha, ok i can see getting those two confused, but it is a rather large
confusion.

